# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Marijuana Induced REM-rebound

## SKA

Hell fellow dreamers, this one is for those of us who have a passion for dreaming and smoke cannabis. Many ppl abuse cannabis and smoke it all day every day. This way not only will it cease to make you gigh, it will also surpress your REM-sleep leading you to sleep way deep and without hardily any dreams let alone a memorable one.

This is more a good advice than me telling you what to do, but cannabis smokers might be wise to open up to this:

The best way to do cannabis is to do it about once a week, Perhaps in the 3 days of the weekend you could smoke. The rest of the week you don't. I know many many people smoke around the clock and they are often told by fellow dreamers here to stop smoking weed.

I can see why you wouldn't wanna stop smoking weed, but that's a whole different story. The best solution, when dreaming is concerned, is not to stop but to smoke drastically less with 3 days of smoking and then weekly sober intervals where you don't smoke;

The result will be that WHEN you smoke you get so rediculously high that you remember having forgotten that you could get so high from weed.
Result on dreaming will be amazing. If your dreaming is dull and you begin doing this you will notice that the intensity and clearity of your dreaming have increased trememdously. Also your recall will get much better. By the time your non-smoking week is over and you smoke again You will get ripped like you've forgotten was possible. Then you don't smoke the comming week and your REM-sleep will yet again be boosted. 

If you smoke cannabis, like dreaming and smoke cannabis like this then you will be in a constant waver of intensifying REM-sleep with weekly intervals of 1 to 3 days. I hope alot of you Cannabis smoking dreamers will follow up my advice and tell me what it did for them.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Too right.

I've been a chronic toker for 20 years. In the last 6 weeks I've toked twice.
I REALLY like not smoking each and every day. Not only am I getting higher than I've been in 20 years, my dream recall has gone from almost nil to at least 2 a night. Y'know you probably couldn't have paid me to give it up even a year ago, but suddenly, at least for me, it's just the right thing to do.

Hey hey... it's Saturday night isn't it?! LOL!!! I'm goin' out to the shed... to get _REALLY FUCKING HIGH!_ Woot!!! See ya on the moon.

----------


## MillaS.

so true, still, depends on what kind of material you toke on, before i moved to sweden i had enough place to grow my own and i was smoking about 7 grams a day (it is incredibly much but it actually got the opposite effect it has on regular smokers, but everybody reacts a different way, i havn't been able to focus at school at all before i started to dare to go to school high, it was only then i was really understanding what i was learning and most of all, that i was remembering my lessons more than 15 minutes after the courses, so i actually kept failing my exams and graduation untill i passed all the tests high).
However a lot of materials are way too heavy still not to fall asleep too deep, Haschish and especially black haschishs are to avoid because they really make you overtired, and pure sativa weeds are also to avoid because they have a tendency to lead to a headache when the stoning grows down. i advise pure indica plants, especially the Black Domina from the sensi seeds bank, the blast is really huge and violent (it is probably the strongest weed i have ever tried, and i have tried many this is why i finally choosed to only grow this kind, but on the opposite of other weeds or hasch, it doesn't make you really tired, more contemplative, this is why i was able to succefully cumulate my studies at the sorbonne and a job in conservation of historical documents, waking up 5am and not getting home before 20pm everyday), you must really choose well the grass you fly on, one that increase your ability to focus and concentrate instead of just making you sleepy, and those weeds are not really the majority of them, and you also must know your reactions and limits to canabis, then it just gets a bit easier to access lucid dreaming. 
once again everybody has his own methods and little tricks, don't try it if you are a bit freaked or if you don't know how you respond.

----------


## b12

> (it is incredibly much but it actually got the opposite effect it has on regular smokers, but everybody reacts a different way, i havn't been able to focus at school at all before i started to dare to go to school high, it was only then i was really understanding what i was learning and most of all, that i was remembering my lessons more than 15 minutes after the courses, so i actually kept failing my exams and graduation untill i passed all the tests high).



Welcome to the world of substance-dependant learning.

----------


## DiScReEt

Don't mean to bring this thread back from the dead, but I can relate to it.

I've been off weed for 2 days now and I'm definitely experiencing the benefits as it relates to dreaming.  I recalled 2 or 3 dreams last night, or they may have all just been one long dream, who knows.  But I can honestly say this was the longest linear dream I've had in a long long time, probably since last time I stopped smoking.

Before I stopped, my dreams were hazy, and spotty at best.  None were really that long, or I probably just didn't remember the entire dream; either way, obviously it wasn't the best way to learn to lucid dream, haha.

Anyways, I'll come back here and report my results in a few days.

----------


## mfratt

> so true, still, depends on what kind of material you toke on, before i moved to sweden i had enough place to grow my own and i was smoking about 7 grams a day (it is incredibly much but it actually got the opposite effect it has on regular smokers, but everybody reacts a different way, i havn't been able to focus at school at all before i started to dare to go to school high, it was only then i was really understanding what i was learning and most of all, that i was remembering my lessons more than 15 minutes after the courses, so i actually kept failing my exams and graduation untill i passed all the tests high).
> However a lot of materials are way too heavy still not to fall asleep too deep, Haschish and especially black haschishs are to avoid because they really make you overtired, and pure sativa weeds are also to avoid because they have a tendency to lead to a headache when the stoning grows down. i advise pure indica plants, especially the Black Domina from the sensi seeds bank, the blast is really huge and violent (it is probably the strongest weed i have ever tried, and i have tried many this is why i finally choosed to only grow this kind, but on the opposite of other weeds or hasch, it doesn't make you really tired, more contemplative, this is why i was able to succefully cumulate my studies at the sorbonne and a job in conservation of historical documents, waking up 5am and not getting home before 20pm everyday), you must really choose well the grass you fly on, one that increase your ability to focus and concentrate instead of just making you sleepy, and those weeds are not really the majority of them, and you also must know your reactions and limits to canabis, then it just gets a bit easier to access lucid dreaming. 
> once again everybody has his own methods and little tricks, don't try it if you are a bit freaked or if you don't know how you respond.



Did you go to weed school or something? lol.

----------


## shalomsalaam

> Hell fellow dreamers, this one is for those of us who have a passion for dreaming and smoke cannabis. Many ppl abuse cannabis and smoke it all day every day. This way not only will it cease to make you gigh, it will also surpress your REM-sleep leading you to sleep way deep and without hardily any dreams let alone a memorable one.
> 
> This is more a good advice than me telling you what to do, but cannabis smokers might be wise to open up to this:
> 
> The best way to do cannabis is to do it about once a week, Perhaps in the 3 days of the weekend you could smoke. The rest of the week you don't. I know many many people smoke around the clock and they are often told by fellow dreamers here to stop smoking weed.
> 
> I can see why you wouldn't wanna stop smoking weed, but that's a whole different story. The best solution, when dreaming is concerned, is not to stop but to smoke drastically less with 3 days of smoking and then weekly sober intervals where you don't smoke;
> 
> The result will be that WHEN you smoke you get so rediculously high that you remember having forgotten that you could get so high from weed.
> ...



Hey SKA (love the username btw, considered calling myself simply, "reggae" or "dub" [haha edit: DuB is already taken! I thought maybe dv.com thought my username was too short!]), I really like the info you've provided here. I myself have gotten into a habit of smoking multiple times a day, every day- sativas during the day and indicas to help me sleep.

With a conscious loss of dream recall, among other changes in my life, I've decided to try to moderate my weed usage a bit more, with hopes of attaining regular lucid dreams. I have a thread about what my idea is- will you check it out? 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...576#post897576

much thanks,
bless,
shalom salaam

----------


## Brainchild

> Welcome to the world of substance-dependant learning.



It sounds weird but the number of *genius* stoners I've met (in high school and college) tells me that it does work that way.

----------


## MillaS.

> Did you go to weed school or something? lol.



i'm an experienced botanist but most of all i'm a real encyclopedia in toxicology (no matter if it is about biochemistry, pharmacy, poisons, drugs, plants, you name it

----------


## shalomsalaam

> i'm an experienced botanist but most of all i'm a real encyclopedia in toxicology (no matter if it is about biochemistry, pharmacy, poisons, drugs, plants, you name it



Alright smarty-pants, do you know the half-life of cannabinoids, specifically in relation to how long they affect REM sleep?
If you look at my thread, one of the things I'm trying to do is determine how long I need to abstain from smoking to regain dream recall.
The day before last, I took my last toke at about 5pm, and remembered at least one dream when I attempted a WBTB. But yesterday I took my last toke at the same time, and didn't remember any dreams, though I kinda just "hit the alarm" and went back to bed at my WBTB time...  :smiley: 


Thanks for the help!

Peace, shalom salaam

----------


## TheMoon

In my personal experience smoking weed in moderation is the best thing you can do.

I normally smoke a few times a day only taking a hit or two at a time, just to get a mild buzz. It gets rid of the stress, i still feel good, and theres no negative side effects of not being able to remember what you just did a half hour ago  ::D: 

I do occasionally get really stoned. Specially when i get the good stuff, Purple Haze, hydro ect. I get really stoned on my days off from work on go play some video games, but for most of the week a little bit here and there.

Doesn't seem to effect my ability to lucid dream.

----------


## Brainchild

> In my personal experience smoking weed in moderation is the best thing you can do.
> 
> I normally smoke a few times a day only taking a hit or two at a time, just to get a mild buzz. It gets rid of the stress, i still feel good, and theres no negative side effects of not being able to remember what you just did a half hour ago 
> 
> I do occasionally get really stoned. Specially when i get the good stuff, Purple Haze, hydro ect. I get really stoned on my days off from work on go play some video games, but for most of the week a little bit here and there.
> 
> Doesn't seem to effect my ability to lucid dream.




This is correct. I'd've said something but I didn't want to reveal too much about my "extra-curriculars".  ::lol::

----------


## shalomsalaam

Haha yes we can all agree moderation is key in most aspects of life, and most certainly in matters relating to health. 

The exercise and question posed is meant to determine the liminal dosage and timing both in regards to time of day, and weekly/day-to-day patterns of usage.

Should be a fun exercise, and I'm hopin for anyone with experience to share what has been effective... All in the name of furthering one's perception of ones being and 'reality' itself!

peace and blessings, shalom salaam

----------


## SKA

I've found it very hard to timer and moderate the smoking of Cannabis/hash to meet the demands of the ultimate dreaming experience.

Maybe carefull dosing could help this? And perhaps eating Cannabis/Hash instead of smoking it would have more desirable effects for dreaming purposes?

1 thing i know that works is smoking Alot of weed/Hash for an extended period and then suddenly stopping for at least a week, or smoking much less frequently all of a sudden. gets me insanely vivid dreams.

What has also worked quite dream-stimulating for me was smoking only in the weekends.

----------


## Tweek

My first GOOD LD was when I smoked a shit ton the night before.  I went to bed, then I woke up at about 9 and fell back asleep.  That's when the dream occured.  It seams to work every time.  :wink2:

----------


## SKA

okay maybe we should pick this experiment back up since it's been started such a long time ago and still going.

Maybe we Cannabis/hash Dreamers can do organised experiments and find out a thing or 2. For that however we need people to actively participate in it and STICk to it and post back results, negative or positive.

Ready?
So here's a Bunch of experiments to try out:
-Smoke a REDICULOUS amount of Marijuana, Get Rediculously stoned and go to sleep right after your last toke; Monitor dream-results for that night and the 2 nights to follow.
-Smoke a REDICULOUS amount of Marijuana, Get Rediculously stoned in the morning, don't smoke for the rest of the day;Monitor dream-results for that night and the 2 nights to follow.
-Smoke a REDICULOUS amount of Marijuana, Get Rediculously stoned around midday, don't smoke anymore and... "       "


And perhaps the same could be done, but instead with Hash. Hash is not easily available to everyone. It is to me here in the Netherlands. We need a couple of participants to get somewhat relyable, generalised results.
So whataya say?

----------


## shalomsalaam

> okay maybe we should pick this experiment back up since it's been started such a long time ago and still going.
> 
> Maybe we Cannabis/hash Dreamers can do organised experiments and find out a thing or 2. For that however we need people to actively participate in it and STICk to it and post back results, negative or positive.
> 
> Ready?
> So here's a Bunch of experiments to try out:
> -Smoke a REDICULOUS amount of Marijuana, Get Rediculously stoned and go to sleep right after your last toke; Monitor dream-results for that night and the 2 nights to follow.
> -Smoke a REDICULOUS amount of Marijuana, Get Rediculously stoned in the morning, don't smoke for the rest of the day;Monitor dream-results for that night and the 2 nights to follow.
> -Smoke a REDICULOUS amount of Marijuana, Get Rediculously stoned around midday, don't smoke anymore and... "       "
> ...



I'd say count me in, but in the next week I'm going to be moving back to my dad's place, then I have to keep an eye on my high school-age brother for a week because neither parent will be in town. I may be able to participate but I won't know for sure until after the 2nd of the month. 

But I think this would be great experiment, given that marijuana and hash, though drugs and illegal in most of the world, are less toxic than most of the other discussed "inducers," whether herbal or pharma.

I also need to find a new legal source for my medicine, that won't cost me an arm and a leg. The price for these flower buds is ridiculous in some of these legal "dispensaries". They just take street prices and add profit on top- granted the quality can be excellent.

----------


## SKA

You know what Shalom Salaam. I've seen many moral discussions concerning harmless, briljant psychedelics like LSD, Psilocybin Mushrooms, Marijuana, Salvia..etc who's dangers have been overhyped, lied and indoctrinated by the state..

My conclusion: Don't try to make the Blind see. They're Cursed with ignorance. Believing hear-say truths firmly and closng their mind for wonderfull enlightenment and selfdiagnosis/treatment of psychological distress and trauma... They're lost forever. Don't even bother  :wink2: 

Just discuss what greatness you wish to attain with help of psychedelics, chemical or plant allies, and TOTALLY ignore all underinformed, ignorant nay-sayers. When someone comes with lowly intelligent and un asked for statements like "Yeah smoke cannabis. Make holes in your Brain" Just Ignore them COMPLETELY. At best make a note like"Hey another blind babylon mindslave" but don't even think of entering discussion with them to convince them otherwise: It's no use and brings a goop topic offtopic.  :wink2:

----------


## stayinglucid

well then as a fellow stoner, you should know that when intaking thc its more mental than anything else. i think this explains it for my case, i will smoke reefer just about everyday (expecially today cuz its 420 today  ::D:  ::D: ) and i have still trained myself to remember the dreams just about everynight, even while sleeping stoned i was still a quick learner on lucid dreaming. i was watching my dreams as a child, but after finding this website i began trying to render them somewhat under my control. within no-time i was flying around and trying to annihilate police, began to defeat most nightmares, even shooting chi blasts. So i make this reply, to anyone who has read this far, to show that reefer and dreaming is what you THINK on the matter. i am for sure, the reefer does NOT hold me back in my dreams. i stand limitless.

----------


## stayinglucid

My conclusion: Don't try to make the Blind see. They're Cursed with ignorance. Believing hear-say truths firmly and closng their mind for wonderfull enlightenment and selfdiagnosis/treatment of psychological distress and trauma... They're lost forever. Don't even bother

Just discuss what greatness you wish to attain with help of psychedelics, chemical or plant allies, and TOTALLY ignore all underinformed, ignorant nay-sayers. When someone comes with lowly intelligent and un asked for statements like "Yeah smoke cannabis. Make holes in your Brain" Just Ignore them COMPLETELY. At best make a note like"Hey another blind babylon mindslave" but don't even think of entering discussion with them to convince them otherwise: It's no use and brings a goop topic offtopic. 

this is just my 2 cents, altho i agree with you, i believe we should not be so quick to turn these people away. Yes, they are blinded by their ego and radio, but there is still light that shines within. they can try with all their might but they can NEVER run away from what holds them together. For many of them, death, is the only way for them to see there beloved "salvation" the power is within them, they just have to come to realise it. For others we will learn that we die before we die, in that you find there is no death. We can only hope our egos don't win this war! to battle!

----------


## Philosopher8659

You are so full of shit. This is a LUCID dream site, not a unLucid dream site.

I was a lucid dreamer before drugs and after drugs, you dont even know what being lucid is.

----------


## tommo

What's with all the necros today?

----------


## Philosopher8659

I think they are celebrating the bullet that set them free.

----------


## SKA

> You are so full of shit. This is a LUCID dream site, not a unLucid dream site.
> 
> I was a lucid dreamer before drugs and after drugs, you dont even know what being lucid is.



I've had plenty of Lucid Dreams with marvelous Dream Control. Before I ever did drugs and after I started using certain drugs.
So don't be so quick to say I don't even know what lucid dreaming is. I know it very well.

I have had a series of great rebounds lately, when I stopped smoking Cannabis for about 3 weeks. 
The last 3 weeks I have been smoking cannabis again and I'm gunna try trigger yet another REM-rebound by quiting for another 3 to 4 weeks.

----------


## tommo

Wow, didn't realise you still came here SKA.
How are the Acacia going?

----------


## 09freng

There is a thing called REM rebound. From my understanding it means that for as long as you have been deprived of REM you will experience vivid dreams.

There is nothing to say that these vivid dreams are a return to 'normal' REM as suggested by someone above. The REM rebound produces dreams that are actually a lot more intense and nothing like those experienced by people who have never smoked. It is absolutely not a matter of 'contrast' between non-dreaming and dreaming.

The insomnia lasts for about a week after stopping. The vivid dreams last for months or years. They are not restricted to nightmares in everyone. I would suggest the "frightening" dreams when experienced on a nightly basis occur in those who are more prone to nightmares. Many of these vivid dreams can be a lot of fun and even spiritual journeys. If you are experiencing nightmares these will probably become less 'frightening' before the vivid dreams stop all together. Since dreams generally reflect our unconscious thoughts or feelings, a good way to make your dreams less scary is to expose yourself to less negative stuff during your waking life. The majority of stuff out there (media, etc) is designed to make us scared and saturated with violent and cruel themes. So experiment with turning the TV off, avoiding violent movies or aggressive music, this will give you less negative thoughts and encourage less negative dreams. I am referring to media here - although many people's bad dreams are due to personal experience which is a different matter that i cant comment on.

It's something to consider if you are experiencing regular nightmares that the media plays a large role in your unconsciousness and thus in your dreams.

----------


## Theta

This has been really helpful, thanks! I was going to make a thread asking how marijuana effected dream recall if you're regular smoker, but I'm glad I decided to look through the other forums for answers instead.

----------

